# .22-250 or .223 Remington?



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

I'm getting bored with my rimfire, but I don't know what rifle to buy next. I heard that the .22-250 burns barrels out too fast, is this true? I'm looking at shooting bench rest, and possibly hunting small game occasionally. Price is the big factor (I'm a student.) Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

How about a .17 Rem?


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

If you take care of your barrel, clean it frequently and don't overheat it, a .22-250 barrel will last a long time. I have I don't know how many of thousands of rounds through mine and the throat is in fine shape yet.

Having said that, a .223 is a fine round and you can find ammunition for them very reasonable if you don't reload and money is an issue.


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

If you're going to be shooting a lot off the bench, I recommend going with the .223.
The 250 might be alittle much for shooting for long periods and you may be apt to get the flinchies. Also, as was said earlier, you can get pretty good .223 ammo in 50 packs dirt cheap if you don't reload.

Hey Dave looks like the Sioux are going for another National title! Hopefully LSU has earned a trip to the Sugar Bowl so that I can root for both D1 and D2 champs!


----------



## duck_hunter_nd (Dec 30, 2003)

I went through this the fall of 2002. I sold my old Marlin.22 and was going to buy another autoloader like a 10/22 or other brand. I still have my old Stevens .22 single shot if I want to shoot .22. I too was looking to move up in caliber at a reasonable cost for ammo. I decided to go with the .223 and have not regretted it. You can buy 55 grain FMJs (reloaded seconds from Black HIlls Reloaders) for about $10 for a box of 50. I also saw recently at Cabelas in East Grand Forks you can get 500 rounds for $57. They are reloads by Wolf Ammo of Russia. I havn't tried these but have heard the ammo is dirty compared to other reload companies.

The gun I bought is a Rem 700 Synthetic with a 3x9x40 Swift I bought at Scheels. The trigger is very smooth on the Rem compared to some cheaper rifles. I like the .223 since it is cheap to shoot and can still be used on deer with the right bullet. There are naysayers on the use of the .223, but I used it the last to seasons and the deer never made it further than 40 yards. Bullet placement is the important part, not how big a piece of lead you put in it. You do have to disipline yourself to shorter ranges though as the .223 doesn't have the knock down power at longer ranges. Two of the guys I sometimes hunt with shot their bucks thru both hind quarters with a .50 cal (muzzleloader) and a Rem 7MM. I'll stick with my .223 and wait for the right shot at the right time.

Hope this helps................


----------



## magnumhntr (Sep 18, 2002)

I love my 22-250. Have shot thousands of rounds out of it, and she still prints less than .5 MOA. My handloads on a calm day, will print under .300 in at 100 yds.

It's a Savage model 112. Aftermarket trigger and stock, with just a factory stainless fluted barrel. Good optics, and some custom work, and those Savage's really shine.

Out of the box, with all factory loads I tested, that gun shot everything under 3/4 in at 100 yds. I know of 4 other people that have the identical model gun, 3 with .223 and 1 other with 22.250, and all those guns grouped less than an inch out of the box with factory ammo. Handloads generally cut the factory load groups in half.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

the 22-250 is a great bench rest rifle but have u thought of a 308 or the 17 mag. just a thought


----------



## Varminator (Mar 2, 2004)

Money is important. It is a well balanced round. It has low cost ammo available. I have both 22-250 and 223. I recently bought 40 rounds for 16.99 for the 22-250. That is a bargain. I purchased Wolf ammo 20 rounds for 2.19 at a gun show here in town. It was the 62 grain bullet ball ammo. A great deal!If you plan to shoot allot the 223 is the inexpensive way to go. It is legal here in Oklahoma for deer if the bullet is 55 or larger. (22-250 or 223 is legal).


----------



## oldrosey1 (Mar 2, 2004)

If you reload a 243 could be considered, you can load light (58 gr. lead for varmints all the way up to 117 gr for whitetail and every thing in between, would suck to change bullets 2 times a year but if ya need 2 rifles and can only buy 1 this might work. If you buy your loads a 223 is cheap and accurate to shoot, (mini 14 excluded) and ya can get rounds anywhere. for a cheap rifle the new savages with the accu-trigger sound good but rugers are a good buy also


----------

